# New '55 Strat clone PICS



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Havent been on the web much lately so thought I'd drop in and show off. 

Most guitars go out the door before I can take any photos so when I get a chance - I'll brag ... or be torn to shreds. You decide. 

I created a gallery section that I will hopefully update more often. Newly added pics of a custom order '55 made to the customers original.

http://lashingguitars.com/gallery.html
kjdr


----------

